# Lake Ontario cruising



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I am trying to plan some short 2-3 day trips for summer 2009. I am already planning a trip to Port Dalhousie to do the wine tours with the admiral but I am wondering if anyone has some further ideas. I am trying to avoid going to New York and dealing with customs hassles at this point. I remember the old days of being able to go to Youngstown for the day but it seems to be a real hassle now a days.

Any thoughts on where to go to drop the hook for the night?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Bronte's supposed to be nice and Cobourg is a long day sail in a 30' Hughes (give it 11 hours or better). But I really like Cobourg.

You also can't go wrong with the Thousand Islands/Kingston, but you do better with wind and anchoring spots in mid-June or early September, rather than in July and August.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Patrick, don't be so quick to write off NY. A weekend in Wilson is worth the trip. If you go right to the back of the harbour you will find the State Park with very cheap transient docking and space for several boats to anchor.

All you do is take your passport up to he "video check in" at the park dock and stick it under the camera. They will ask a few questions and unless you have a "history" with US immigration it will take all of 5 minutes.

Dirt People Scare Me


----------



## pcyc2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Lake Ontario Cruising*

Off the tip of the outer harbour of Toronto Harbour, Eastern Gap, outer bouy is a bay, there is two floats which you can tie off and anchor. Go to Google Earth and zoom in on the point and you will find this bay. It is about 20 to 50 feet deep. 
If you have Netus Card, going into the States(New York) is easy. Youngstown has rebuilt the docks and I have found it freindly.
Queen City Yacht Club is another place we like to go.
Also, if you venture to the east, The Bay of Quinte offers great sailing and anchoring.
We prefer anchoring, it's cheaper, and the wind goes down the hatches all night.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys. Patrick asked about 2-3 day trips. Thousand Islands and the Bay of Quinte are not possible.


----------



## ichorniy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Niagara-on-the-Lake and 50 points marina*

We like port Dalhousie a lot but our favorite spot is Niagara-on-the-Lake yacht club: short walk to the town, Fort George etc. Club itself is very nice with good docks and accommodations. 50 points marina is another good spot. 50 point is a marina in park side setting with a restaurant at the marina. It is very well maintained by Ontario Parks. You can go for a walk and have a good dinner right at the marina. They also provide you with a bike so you can go for a ride or do some more wine sampling it is still in wine country. While Port Dalhousie is nice if dock on the east side it's a long walk to the town. If you dock on the west side on the wall you are close to the town centre but you have people constantly walking past you boat with very little privacy. IF you have only two nights you can spend one at port Dalhousie and another at Niagara on the Lake. It's only 5-8 nm away. If you have 3-4 days you can hit all 3 places. 50 point about 25 nm from port Dalhousie and I think 28 nm from Toronto. We can personally spend a week at Niagara on the Lake because we like it so much.

I would recommend you get Ports book for Lake Ontario it will provide all you need to know on every destination on the lake. At the boat show which start this weekend they usually have them a bit cheaper than if you buy them at the store.

Hope this helps. 
Igor


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Boatpoker: Thanks for the tidbit about the video checkin. I have no issues with US Immigration so that sounds doable.

pcyc2: I forgot to mention I am at TIM (Toronto Island Marina) QCYC is at the other end of Toronto Island. I could just ride my bike there!!  

My wife has a nexus card but I don't.

Igor: I was actually planning on picking up a cruising guide on Saturday. I'll be there with the admiral.

I was also thinking of just dropping into PCHM or Lakefront Promenade Public Marina or Credit Village Marina. Spend the night crawling the pubs and restaurants. Granted it's only 20 minutes by car from my home, it would a nice day sail for the 2 of us with the bonus of sleeping on the boat.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

boatpoker said:


> All you do is take your passport up to he "video check in" at the park dock and stick it under the camera. They will ask a few questions and unless you have a "history" with US immigration it will take all of 5 minutes.
> 
> Dirt People Scare Me


I believe the five minutes comes AFTER Canadians have to go to the Toronto airport and get an I-68 and also have to acquire a NEXUS or CANPASS cert. And God help you if you have a box of Cohibas on board.

Travel to the south side of the lake has gotten considerably more bureaucratic for Canadians since 9/11. I have no idea if Canadians make Americans jump through more hoops, but I do know that American visitors to our club in the summer are down, and that a lot of Canadian cruisers simply aren't bothering with the cost or the time needed to scoot over to the "other side".

The real victims, of course, aren't the "terrorists" (few of whom own C&Cs, I would venture), but the small business folk in northern New York State who benefitted from Canadian seasonal custom.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I was thinking the same thng. I just looked around the US Customs website and thiught that it was an awful lot of grief for an overnighter. My wife has a Nexus pass (retina scan and the whole nine yards) and it isn't useful for the boat visits unless we both have it. I am not going through that hassle as I rarely travel to the US (once in the last 5 years) anymore.

I do think that the small place in Ontario will be a whole lot busier. I was browsing around the Oakville, Mississauga and Hamilton marina sites and thought I might give it a shot. I am a little worried about transient access to a lot of places. It isn't like Georgian Bay (my other area) with enough little bays for protection and where it is shallow enough to just drop the hook. Lake Ontario is mighty deep for anchoring with very little protection in a wind shift. The whole place is a lee shore!


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

I land on the US side about 10-12 times a year on deliveries and on my own boat. It takes 5 minutes tops if you use a video check-in location and have a Canadian Passport. I have never had a Nexus card or filled out an I-68. These are both optional.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Do you have a Customs Decal? The US site said they were effectively mandatory.

BTW, do you have a booth at the show this weekend? I'll stop by if you do.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Patrick: I am at the Society of Accredited Marine Surveyors booth Friday and Sunday. I have several times been asked at the video check-in if I have a customs decal, I answer no and they took my name and address saying they would send a decal and a bill. Several hundred crossings and I have never seen a bill or a decal.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Patrick, everyone knows that crusing on Lake Ontario is .... leaving your marina, turn left sail 1 day, turn right sail 1 day, turn right sail 1 day, return to marina.  

For fun stop off at another marina and stay for a night just like your marina.


We're at the show on Saturday, hopefully, but I doubt, the sail section will be interesting, otherwise I'm hoping for some decent deals on "needed" boat stuff.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

after sailing on lake ontario my whole life i have to agree with scottbr although i miss the weeknight club racing.
had some good times in the thousand islands,wilson ny(a few nice watering holes there),50 point,toronto island,port dalhouise,niagara on the lake and going from marina to marina on the way back and forth testing their taps but lake ontario just doesnt have the same sense of adventure as g.b. nor the clean water and gorgeous scenery.
me nor my wife would jump off the side and go for a swim in lake ontario.
thats huge for us and the visitors we have comming up with us.
anyone else going to the boatshow this weekend?
im heading down sunday.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott, you make it sound like a Nascar race!!  I don't mind going to another marina that looks like mine as long as there is a decent restaurant nearby and some decent folks to chat to. Even if I could ride my bike there faster.

cncvoodoo, I know what you mean. Back in 84, sailing the Shark Worlds at the RCYC in 84, the winds during the "practise" race were so light and it was so hot, everyone was jumping off their spreaders for fun. And this was only 1/2 mile south of the islands. The previous summer I lost 3 pairs of Addidas to the corrosive effects of Toronto Harbour while flying 420s and Laser IIs at the RCYC junior club.

The whole reason I have the boat here in Toronto is for accessibility. I have a beautiful family cottage up in Honey Harbour, Georgian Bay. 1-1/2hr by car then 1/2hr by boat. scottbr and cncvoodoo can attest to what the neighbourhood is like. Unfortunately, co-owning a restaurant here means that I don't usually get 2 days off together anymore and doing a 3 hour roundtrip for the day makes less sense than doing laps around Toronto Island.

When I go to the cottage, I have always felt "the change" as I head north of Barrie while watching for the OPP plane. Now I get the same feeling stepping onto the tender for TIM. A whole lot closer but a little more expensive. Even the act of pulling out old wires and laying in new on the boat gives me a sense of joy. Heading out for the day or overnight with my wife is like ecstasy.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Patrick, I know what you mean. We are much closer to Ontario than G.B. but can get away on weekends and really anjoy the area. A friend has a cottage on the north side of Mermaid and we've spent many summers up there. Where's your restaraunt.

voodoo, I'm heading down to the show on Saturday with some friends, we're going to the show and then out for dinner somewhere downtown afterwards.

Want to meet the new Hunter dealer and crawl around in boats I'll never be able to afford and maybe pick up some needed "stuff" for the boat.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Depending upon canal traffic, why not come down to lake erie?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I seem to recall you need a third crew to handle lines, which means couples cruising or hiring a hand. This isn't too rough, but it means the "hey, let's just go!" thing is daunting.

Also, Erie can kick up worse than Ontario and it's usually heading dead to wind downlake from the east end. I would generally say I would explore Erie _returning _to Ontario after I had gone to Huron/Georgian Bay for the summer, because it would be a run all the way back under most prevailing conditions.

Not last summer, though. We had loads of easterlies and actual rollers in Lake Ontario.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is also the Royal Hamilton Yacht Club... Hamilton is experiencing a bit of a renaissance lately.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

This is true. A lot of friends of mine were essentially driven out of Toronto by stupidly high real estate prices, and found they could live in downtown Hamilton for half the price. This has led to gentrification and general cleaning up, so it's not the industrial site it once was. Also, although it doesn't get much respect, it's still a healthy size (only slightly smaller than Ottawa in population, I believe) with a uniquely sheltered waterfront of considerable size.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

scottbr said:


> Patrick, I know what you mean. We are much closer to Ontario than G.B. but can get away on weekends and really anjoy the area. A friend has a cottage on the north side of Mermaid and we've spent many summers up there. Where's your restaraunt.


I know exactly where you are talking about. Here's the co-ordinates for my dock from Mapsource.

N44 54 19.3 W79 51 14.5

Drop me a line and I'll tell you if I'm up there this coming summer. I guarantee I'll be there for the May 24 to open up.

The restaurant is Magoo's Gourmet Hamburgers. Royal York and Dundas in Etobicoke.


----------



## acepjb (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm looking for some insight on sailing a straight shot from the eastern US side of Lake Ontario to the western side, north shore in the second half of May 09. What should I expect in terms of weather, temperature etc. and any suggestions of foul weather gear/apparel?

Thx 

PJB


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Patrick, been by that spot a zillion times. One of our favorite evening cruises while at the cottage was Picnic Island for ice cream and then head up past the top of Beausoliel and turn around at Thomson Isl. and crusie through Frying Pan admiring the boats and hoping some day we would have a boat ...... The Hunter rendevous was in FryingPan this past July, but we couldn't make it due to work.

Our friends cottage is on the island on the back ( north, at the base of the "V") of Mermaid. If you head straight out of Bide a Wee you are heading right at their dock. Their cottage is around the 100 yr. mark as is BideaWee.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

acepjb said:


> I'm looking for some insight on sailing a straight shot from the eastern US side of Lake Ontario to the western side, north shore in the second half of May 09. What should I expect in terms of weather, temperature etc. and any suggestions of foul weather gear/apparel?
> 
> Thx
> 
> PJB


Like from Oswego to Toronto? That really depends on the winds. The water temperature is still quite chilly then, maybe as low as 10C/50F. That and a warm day can bring fog. Also, the wind is prevailingly westerly, so depending on the forecast, you might either cross over to Main Duck and then steer 240-250T, or coast the south side and then do a beam reach from Youngstown or Wilson.

That time of year I would want a boat that could take both sub-gale winds, could point high and that had cabin heat and a crew of three.

Given three days of easterlies and it's a whole different ballgame, however, but the odds are against that in my experience.


----------



## acepjb (Jan 12, 2009)

Actually from Sackets to Port Credit


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Pretty much the same advice. It's usually a close haul and it's going to be nippy. What size boat and crew?


----------



## acepjb (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks

45' LOA for the boat and the 3 crew are between 5' 5" and 5' 4", not sure about their LWL

PJB


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

acepjb said:


> Thanks
> 
> 45' LOA for the boat and the 3 crew are between 5' 5" and 5' 4", not sure about their LWL
> 
> PJB


LWL would depend if they had their life jacket on or not.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

patrickrea said:


> The restaurant is Magoo's Gourmet Hamburgers. Royal York and Dundas in Etobicoke.


That's even more coincidental. My wife used to live in an apartment on Cordova Ave. right above the Islington subway station. Mind you that was 30 years ago but I'm often down in the area.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

scottbr said:


> That's even more coincidental. My wide used to live in an apartment on Cordova Ave. right above the Islington subway station. Mind you that was 30 years ago but I'm often down in the area.


When I was a young un and lived up the street from the Brentwood library, my mother used to hire a babysitter who lived in an apartment on Cordova. I am positive it's someone different. She was ancient when I was 5 and that was almost exactly 35 years ago (minus 24 days and counting).


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Sailormann said:


> There is also the Royal Hamilton Yacht Club... Hamilton is experiencing a bit of a renaissance lately.


Does RHYC allow transients from non-affiliated clubs?


----------



## DoomDahDoomDoom (Mar 3, 2008)

After having cruised East as far as the 1000 islands and back to Toronto last summer, I might suggest that you head to Newcastle for a night. The marina is half-empty, so finding a transient slip is guaranteed. The location kinda sucks, but they do have a nice restaurant right there at the marina. Second day you could continue on to quaint Port Hope or touristy Cobourg. I spent a lot of time at PHYC last summer, actually - really friendly small club. Just make sure you hug that west wall on your entrance or you'll run aground in the silt from the river.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Patrick: Not sure what you mean by "non-affiliated clubs". Virtually every yacht club in the Great Lakes offers reciprocal priveleges to every other yacht clubs.


----------



## DoomDahDoomDoom (Mar 3, 2008)

I would guess he means "marinas", like Toronto Island Marina.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

DoomDahDoomDoom said:


> I would guess he means "marinas", like Toronto Island Marina.


That's exactly what I meant. I am considering joining EYC or Mimico. They are both a short bike ride from home and a short bike ride to work. That's the nice thing about cooking for a living. Not much to haul around all of the time.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Patrick, friend of mine has his boat at Mimico, did most of my sailing in the past at club races Wed. nights there. Nice facilities and good location for sailing. Other than the initial fees, the yearly rate is cheaper than what I pay, part of that is due to members work hours. Up here though, we don't drop the mast and don't have to haul on specific dates since we have a travel lift. I'm in early and push to late Oct. ( Thanksgiving last year was outstanding)


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

scottbr said:


> Patrick, friend of mine has his boat at Mimico, did most of my sailing in the past at club races Wed. nights there. Nice facilities and good location for sailing. Other than the initial fees, the yearly rate is cheaper than what I pay, part of that is due to members work hours. Up here though, we don't drop the mast and don't have to haul on specific dates since we have a travel lift. I'm in early and push to late Oct. ( Thanksgiving last year was outstanding)


I met the Mimico people at the show. Very nice folks. The same for the EYC people. One guy from EYC actually got on the phone right then and there to check the waiting list for a slip for my boat. If I can't get a slip, there's no point in joining a club.

I saw the photos from your Thanksgiving trip and was very jealous. I was actually in Honey Harbour at the time putting away our 3 power boats; the Bertram, a Shoreline 14 (quite possibly the best handling runabout on the planet - based on the Ray Hunt Bertram 20) and my 14' Robitaille Bee Boat. Fantastic weather. I'll have to see if I have some photos around.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

acepjb said:


> Thanks
> 
> 45' LOA for the boat and the 3 crew are between 5' 5" and 5' 4", not sure about their LWL
> 
> PJB


That's not the issue...how much draft will they buy for the skipper?

Just dress warmly.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

DoomDahDoomDoom said:


> After having cruised East as far as the 1000 islands and back to Toronto last summer, I might suggest that you head to Newcastle for a night. The marina is half-empty, so finding a transient slip is guaranteed. The location kinda sucks, but they do have a nice restaurant right there at the marina.


I will second Newcastle...just don't let that shoal approach and the tiny river entrance throw you off as two years of extra rain and snow have put the whole lake well above datum.

Newcastle used to be rustic, but they've pulled a Cobourg and put in condos and townhouses on what used to be a sandspit on the west side of the marina. I saw a model of it last week at the boat show and was surprised. The little snack shack is still there, however.


----------



## acepjb (Jan 12, 2009)

Valiente said:


> I will second Newcastle.... The little snack shack is still there, however.


Are you referring to The Brig?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I think so. The manager of it was at the Toronto Boat Show a couple of weeks ago and said it was in full operation after I expressed amazement at the scale model of the area (now PACKED with condos/townhomes, etc.). 

I asked if you could still hear the trains going by, and she said yes.

I personally enjoy going out past Crysler Point or Bond Head where the cliffs get a bit of height to them and hearing the train horn four or five miles out in the lake. Unfortunately, the conditions that allow yet also favour some of the most pernicious ankle-chomping deerflies I've ever seen...and this particular buggers I have only ever seen four or five miles out into the lake east of Oshawa. I have no clue what species they are, only that DEET seems to make 'em mean drunks.


----------

